# my first year "long line'ing" it



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Great job. Lots of hard work there.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

furandhides said:


> This is what you could be doing Mark. Gotta set your mind to it.


:lol: If I would have started trapping at his age I would have done that!

I have too many years invested in a career to give it up now. I feel very satisfied with my seasons now and hope to live many years with a pension trapping. (til my body gives out!)


----------



## Flints Finest (Jul 24, 2010)

I run traps every day of the season and worked 50+ hours a week 6 days a week


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Work doesn't slow me down as much as a wife and 3 kids did.......mostly the 3 kids!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Flints Finest said:


> I run traps every day of the season and worked 50+ hours a week 6 days a week


You are a hard working man there is no doubt about that!

I average 4-5 hours of sleep a night and still don't have enough time in a day.:lol:

I check traps close to home starting at 4:00 am and then I have to get the kids ready for school in the morning. I check traps on the way to work but have to be punched in by 7:00 am. After school the kids go to daycare until I can get home from work. Then I have to make sure they have dinner and help them with homework. Some nights they have basketball practice or other school events. I like to see the wife for a little while and don't get to the fur shed to start putting up fur until after 9:00 pm. I don't see how I could do much more than I am doing and still maintain my home and family.:yikes:


----------



## Flints Finest (Jul 24, 2010)

Right on, I didn't think u were taking a dig at me just explaining. Everyone has the same amount of hours in a day, just impossible to do it all.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Flints Finest said:


> Right on, I didn't think u were taking a dig at me just explaining. Everyone has the same amount of hours in a day, just impossible to do it all.


..


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Fur-minator said:


> You are a hard working man there is no doubt about that!
> 
> I average 4-5 hours of sleep a night and still don't have enough time in a day.:lol:
> 
> I check traps close to home starting at 4:00 am and then I have to get the kids ready for school in the morning. I check traps on the way to work but have to be punched in by 7:00 am. After school the kids go to daycare until I can get home from work. Then I have to make sure they have dinner and help them with homework. Some nights they have basketball practice or other school events. I like to see the wife for a little while and don't get to the fur shed to start putting up fur until after 9:00 pm. I don't see how I could do much more than I am doing and still maintain my home and family.:yikes:


Yup, when a man has a career and family there are choices that have to be made and you're the only person who walks in your shoes!! Once that's right in your mind and right with the family the rest is just using "windows of opprotunity" for trapping. As much as I've loved trapping for all these years I can honestly say I loved my career and family more and have absolutely no regrets not loading the side of the barn for phoos during those years. 

When I retired in 1998, trapping took the place of my career and because of years of forethought and planning, I can afford to trap as long as my body will allow each year without regard to what fur $$ are.


----------



## Flints Finest (Jul 24, 2010)

I hate my career! But it pays the bills so I'm forced to show up everyday. I love my waterwaterfowl hunting but this year I wanted to go hard trapping. I had a blast but it was basically working two jobs, and from Nov to march I got abt 4 to 5 hours a sleep. It was worth it. Next year might be a different story I might spend my time chasing k9s just cause. And I really do enjoy **** trapping even if they ain't worth the time to put them up so I guess I got the bug pretty bad


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Flints Finest said:


> I hate my career!


That's really too bad. I've known and worked with others with your feelings and never understood how those folks could come to work day in/day out for their entire careers. I've had supervisors that I'd just as soon bitch-slap every morning BUT my enjoyment of my job was way bigger than them and supervisors come & go!


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Had to look at those picture again. Great job.


----------

